# Vapefest Ireland



## Ronan Condon (14/6/15)

Hello Guys!

I'm Ronan, organizer of Vapefest Ireland, What a great community you guys have here, I must start interacting and posting soon 

We are delighted to announce Vapefest Ireland 2015 will be held at the Aviva Stadium in Dublin, one of Europe's most prestigious venues, on Saturday, November 14th!

The event is FREE to the public and open to EVERYONE over 18.

This year we are asking you folks in the Irish Vaping and Vape & Banter communities to consider bringing a friend, someone who might want to quit smoking, someone who is curious about it. We can’t think of a better platform to help them quit!

More details will be announced on the website as they become available. http://www.vapefestireland.com/ Follow us on Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, Pinterest. We are all over the place!  Save the date, Saturday 14th November. Consider yourself invited!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johan (29/6/15)

Ronan Condon said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> I'm Ronan, organizer of Vapefest Ireland, What a great community you guys have here, I must start interacting and posting soon
> 
> ...




Hi yea Ronan, I will definitely be there. Send me a pm if you feel like, and we can exchange contact details.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## DarkSide (29/6/15)

See all those clouds, exactly what my post was about, damn!, wish I could be there, birth place of my dad ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (13/7/15)

see: http://www.vapefestireland.com/

The vaping legend GrimmGreen is our first special guest: http://www.vapefestireland.com/grimmgreen/

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------

